
Why Facebook Is the Perfect Representative of Tech's Privacy Problem - contributions
http://medium.com/hacker-daily/why-facebook-is-the-perfect-representative-of-techs-privacy-problem-5e5c29063d47
======
searchencrypt
"Besides the Cambridge Analytica scandal"

That is exactly the reason, and the only reason. Because Facebook let user
data from potentially hundreds of millions of people get used by a third party
who "said they deleted it" \-- they have to take the blame.

------
stewofkc
The point about Mark Zuckerberg is spot on. People like to love him, but half
of the internet has now decided they like to hate him.

